# the snake room



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 14, 2009)

our snake room


----------



## cloudy (Nov 14, 2009)

great set up, looks like a pretty relaxing room.


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 14, 2009)

they look awsome i think i might try somethng like that


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah always good place to have a beer or 2 only thing missing is the bar fridge needed it for incubator lol:lol:


----------



## firedream (Nov 14, 2009)

i'm jealous


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 14, 2009)

how long/high are they? great set up, I'm planning one of those units for my room.


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 14, 2009)

2.5m by 1.8 high and weighs a tonne


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 14, 2009)

thinkin of selling the unit on the right any takers


----------



## levis04 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice cages.


----------



## mrclarke72 (Nov 15, 2009)

very jealous. Awsome set up


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 15, 2009)

firedream said:


> i'm jealous


 
Me too 

that is one wicked setup, nice job


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss-Lulu said:


> thinkin of selling the unit on the right any takers



l'll pay you an extra $50 to deliver it to Melbourne . :lol:


----------



## learner74 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's cool, beats any big screen tv i've seen!


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 16, 2009)

Jungletrans said:


> l'll pay you an extra $50 to deliver it to Melbourne . :lol:


 u would be looking at alittle more then $50 my friend to move it down there try add another zero to the end of that figure and u might be getting closer


----------



## grizz (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I ask where the one on the right came from?


----------



## Miss-Lulu (Nov 16, 2009)

a lad by the name of robert in tamworth


----------



## jack (Nov 16, 2009)

i was thinking the same grizz...


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 20, 2009)

love ya room


----------



## Colin (Nov 21, 2009)

looks great lynda


----------

